

Ask HN: Any open source fleet/gps tracking system for SMB? - tuyguntn


======
mtmail
I know lots from around the world from bag tracking, asset tracking, trucks or
local routing because those are a typical use case for geocoding we offer[1],
but haven't seen an open source system yet.

I assume you mean software like this [http://gps-
server.net/features](http://gps-server.net/features) who offer a whitelabel
solution for resale.

[1] [http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/](http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/)

~~~
tuyguntn
Thanks for [http://gps-server.net](http://gps-server.net), very clean design
for fleet tracking software. Are there any open source alternatives?

